# Canada goose decoys and hunting equipment



## fowlpete (Mar 5, 2010)

My health precludes me from continuing to hunt so I'm selling most of my stuff. All items are in good shape and ready to hunt. Items are for pick-up only at my home behind the Capitol and terms are cash only. 

1 Original Pop-Up Portable Blind with improvements - see description and video at http://www.popupblind.com/portable.html - $200 (New = $390)

1 Ground Force Dog Blind - $40 (New = $90)

Pete Olsen
801-363-0331 or 801-694-0431
No texts


----------

